# [SOLVED] Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

I am trying to install Win XP on an HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr notebook PC that was pre-loaded w/Vista 64. I have shrunk the vista partition enough to make room for an XP drive, and I'll be dual-booting it.

This all sounded pretty simple to me at first... Now I've read through dozens of posts, snippets of information, and horror stories about the process, but I ran across a post on this forum that looks like a thourough and confident run-down on what needs to be done, except it is for a different HP laptop than mine.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/hp-touchsmart-lq500-es-drivers-problems-300015.html
Are the two PC's similar enough that I should just follow the above post, or is there different/additional info that I need for my tx2 1274nr?

Thanks,

joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Hi,
I will not say it is impossible, but you may loose some functions in XP.

The best thing to do is run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread. This will allow me to "see" what hardware you have.

Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

No problem - Here's the report.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Hi *cjreynolds*,

This should get you started.
Below is a list of drivers that will get the TX2 up and running with XP for the most part (I hope). See the known issues that may cause you some problems. I have not downgraded this model before, but I have checked the driver codes of the drivers I listed against your model. They all appear to match, so you accept in doing this downgrade at *YOUR OWN RISK*. *I* or *TSF* will not be held responsible for any problems or issues you may have.
You may have some Unknown errors in the Device Manager in the end, but I will try to locate these drivers for you seperately. Please post any remaining errors you may have.

*HP TX2 Touch Smart XP (32Bit) Drivers (AMD Processors Only)*

The following drivers are based on the *TX2 1274NR Model*

*Product Specifications*: TX2 1274NR
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...17&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3998680

*Known issue*:
There is no known driver to my knowledge at the time of this post to get the N-trig Digitizer to function properly.

There maybe other unknown issues, but seeing I have not done this model before I am not sure what the may be.

First make sure you have backed up all your personal data.
Then make sure you have made a backup of your *Vista* operating system (Recovery DVD).

You will need to slipstream the *SATA* driver to a “*custom*” XP CD.
To slipstream the *SATA* driver to this “*custom*” XP CD I would use *Nlite*.

Here is a guide to help you slipstream your “*custom*” XP CD:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/

*Nlite*:
http://www.nliteos.com/

You will need: 
XP (Preferably *XPSP2 Tablet Edition*, if not you will need to also slipstream SP2 to the “*custom*” XP CD, (DO NOT install SP3, yet) 
A “*new*” blank CD
A internet accessible computer with a CD Burner to make the slipstream XP CD and download drivers.

Use *Nlite* to slipstream *XP* and the *Sata* driver to your “*custom*” XP CD.

*Sata Driver*:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integratedip-xp

Go to the above link. This is an individual driver listing for the *ATI Catalyst Control*.
Scroll down the list to the *Raid Driver *and download to your desktop.
*Extract* the driver to a folder.
Slipstream the *Sata* driver (select ALL the files in the folder) to your “*custom*” XP CD

*SP2*: (if needed)
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en

Once the “*custom*” XP CD is made you can now install it on your computer.
Make sure your computer is set in the BIOS to boot from CD-ROM first
Install XP 

Once the installation is done you will need to install the *CHIPSET *Driver.
This MUST be installed FIRST.
Please *REBOOT* the computer after each of the following drivers are installed

*ATI *combines the *Chipset *driver with the *Graphics* card on this model (and most others).

*This will be a two step install so please follow the directions!*

You have an *ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics *card

Go to this site (ATI) and download the *ATI Catalyst Software Suite*:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp
Attempt to install this driver. If it errors during installation you will most likely need to *MODIFY* the driver

Go to this link to* modify* the *ATI Catalyst Suite*:
http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php
Follow the directions to *modify* the *ATI Catalyst Suite* and install the driver.

Although *ATI* states the above driver contains the *South Bridge *(SM BUS Controller) driver it *does not*!

You will need to go to this link and download the *SOUTH BRIDGE Driver*:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integratedip-xp
Download the *South Bridge* driver to your *desktop*.
Attempt to run the Setup exe file. If it errors you will need to manually install the driver through the Device Manager.

*Manual Install*:
Make a new folder (name it *SM BUS*)
Run the Setup exe file
A screen will open and ask you for a destination folder (Default is C:\ATI\Support\9-9_xp32-64_sb).
Click on the *BROWSE* tab and browse to the *SM BUS *folder you made.
*Extract* the driver files to the SM BUS folder.
Once extracted *CANCEL* the *ATI* install.

Go to the *Device Manager*
*Right* click on the *SM BUS *Controller (It should be in error, Yellow!)
*Select*: Update Driver
*Select*: No, not this time
*Select*: The ADVANCED option
*Select*: Include this location in the search
*Select*: Browse
*Browse* to the SM BUS folder
*XP* should install the *SM BUS* controller

By now the *Chipset* Driver and *Video* Driver should be installed
You can now install the LAN Driver and the rest of the drivers I will be posting.
Please install in the following order.
Remember to *REBOOT* after each driver is installed.

*LAN Driver*: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC 
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
OR
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...8111-8168-Driver-56581019-Download-19799.html
Click on Softpedia Secure Download (US)

Download to your desktop and run the exe. file

*WLAN*: Broadcom 802.11 b/g (BCM4310)
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NE...43xx-BCM43XX-Driver-5107914-for-2000-XP.shtml
Click on the Download link
Click on the Softpedia Secure Download (US) link
Download to your desktop and run the exe. file

At this time you should have internet access both *LAN* and *WLAN*.

You will need *AMD Processor Driver*:
http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyn...cd2c08-1432-4756-aafa-4d9dc646342f&ItemID=173

You will also need *winrar* to extract some drivers to a folder:
http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm
*First *one on the list.

You will also need *.Net Framework 2.0* (Needed to install *HP Quick Launch Buttons*):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-4362-4B0D-8EDD-AAB15C5E04F5&displaylang=en

*Microsoft UAA Driver*: *Must be installed BEFORE the AUDIO Driver*
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...cc=us&softwareitem=ob-45958-1&product=1817059
Download to your desktop and run the exe. file

*Audio*: Realtek HD Audio
http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Accept the agreement
You want the *SECOND* driver on the list.
Download to your desktop. Unzip the file to a folder and run the setup exe.

*Modem*: Motorola Si3054
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3998680
This is the *Vista* driver, but it also contains the *XP* Driver
Download to your desktop and run the exe. file

*USB Card Reader*: Realtek USB 2.0
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=25&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
The *first* one on the list
This is a *ZIP* file, so you will need to extract the file to a folder and run the Setup exe file

*ENE CIR Receiver*:
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp41501-42000/sp41661.exe
Download to your desktop and run the exe. file

*AuthenTec AES1610 Fingerprinter Driver*:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3998680&os=2093&lang=en
This is the *Vista* driver, but it also contains the *XP* Driver
Download to your desktop and run the exe. file

*HP Quick Launch Buttons*:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3998680
Download to your desktop and run the exe. file


I hope these rivers get you up and running for the most part.
Make sure you have performed a full MS Update and install Secruity Software.

If you run into issues when installing these drivers, please post the issue before proceeding to the next driver.

Post any remaining errors you have in the *DEVICE MANAGER*

Good Luck,
Bill:grin:


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

I'm not really concerned about the touchscreen working, and the only XP installation disks I have are regular XP 32-bit. I have one legitamate OEM disk with SP3 included, but when I have tried to boot it, the video doesn't work, then when it's through loading drivers and tries to start windows, I get BSOD. The other disk is a copied one, with no label or info, but when I boot from it, the video shows up, but it crashes just like the other one when it tries to start windows. 


PS: No idea what OEM these disks are, but the copied one might be a Dell...


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

BTW: Is there anywhere I could obtain an XP Tablet PC Edition?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Hi cjreynolds,
The issue with the BSOD is you do not have the SATA driver slipstreamed to the custom XP disc. Unlike Vista, XP does not have native support for the sata drivers, so these drivers have to be installed (either slipstreamed or via a floppy disc) for XP to "see" your harddrive.

As far as XP Tablet PC Edition you will need to purchase this.
There is one on e-bay
http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-OPERATING-SY...ware?hash=item1e584f6694&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

It is even for an HP computer so you should have no issues.

A google search should provide you with more results, but stay away from other OEM disc other than HP. Other OEM disc will not likely work. If you can not find an HP OEM disc then you need to get a retail (non OEM) version.

Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Well, I missed the deal on the tablet edition...

Here's the current situation:

I have two OEM XP install disks - as in the previous post - decided to use the copied disk, as it didn't have SP3 (no svc packs). Ran nLite, burned a CD, and when I tried to install, during the initial file copying before windows is started, it kept hanging up on the cdaudio.sys file - the copy process would hang at 7% indefinately.

Tried to look at the cab file where cdaudio.sys is (drivers.cab), and WinRar said the cab file was corrupt (i've had problems with this disk before). Before running nLite, I copied the files from the install ldisk to the hard drive and ran nLite on those files instead of the CD itself, so I just copied the drivers.cab from the other disk (the one w/SP3), burned another CD and it got through the copy initial copy process, started windows, and copied *most* of the installation files. The following files could not be copied:

amdk6.sys
arp1394.sys
cnbjmon.dll
crusoe.sys
dmutil.dll
hid.dll
ks.sys
mf.sys
modem.sys
msyuv.dll
ndisuio.sys
nic1394.sys
p3.sys
parport.sys
pid.dll
pjlmon.dll
processr.sys
sonydcam.sys
stream.sys
swenum.sys
usbcamd2.sys
usbcamd.sys
wdmaud.drv
wzcsapi.dll
wzcsvc.dll
iyuv_32.dll
msh263.drv
usbintel.sys
ntkrpamp.exe
monclass.sys

Then windows reboots and starts the installation process, gets to the "Installing Windows" part, then an error dialog comes up:



> An error was encountered that prevents setup from continuing.
> Setup was unable to initialize network installation components.
> The specific error code is 2


When I look at the error log, it shows that error, plus two others:



> Setup could not register the OLE control d:\windows\system32\netman.dll because of the following error:
> LoadLibrary returned error 126 (the specified module could not be found)





> Setup could not register the OLE control d:\windows\system32\netshell.dll because of the following error:
> LoadLibrary returned error 126 (the specified module could not be found)


Are there more drivers I need to slipstream, or do I just have a bad installation disk. If so, what happens if I use the disk with SP3 included, or should I just go buy a new OEM XP disk?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

You could try the XP SP3, but the best is a retail version.
I am not sure what OEM Versions you have, but a Dell OEM can only be installed on Dell Computers. Same goes for other OEM versions.

Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

OK. I added the missing drivers to the driver.cab file, and was able to install without incident, until I tried to log on for the first time, and got an error that I had to "activate" my XP - I selected the "by phone" option, and the key code that I needed to give to the support tech wouldn't come up. Long story short, it was because I used the key from the SP3 disk, though all but the driver.cab file were from an XP without a SP. Booted into safe mode so I didn't have to do the activate thing, and used the disk w/SP3 to upgrade the OS. 

I'm up and going with XP, and going through the driver installs. The link for the LAN driver takes me to a page where it lists 3 drivers, including RTL8168C/RTL8111DP/RTL8111E, but when I click on the first download in the downloads list, "WinXP and Win2K 32/64 Auto Installation Program (SID:1354429)" it brings me to a page titled "Hot Downloads", and only lists audio drivers - Is this the right link?


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Success! (mostly)...

All of the drivers listed installed, except the aforementioned lan driver. It seems to be working except for the audio - XP doesn't recognize the sound card or a usb device. The items under the question-marked "other devices" are:

Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
USB Device
Ethernet Controller (mentioned in last post)

It recognizes my usb drive, but it also slips in an extra removable drive sometimes when I plug in the usb drive. 
I have a c: drive, which is the drive vista is installed on,
d: drive, the one with XP,
e: - the recovery drive that hp provided,
f: - my dvd drive
then sometimes a g: drive is recognized, with no volume name, so my usb drive is always h:, whether or not the phantom g: drive is present.

joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Hi,
Nice to see we are making some progress.
Realtek links can be screwed up at times.
See if this driver will work for your LAN:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...Driver-621412112008-Rev-A-Download-76747.html

Click on the* External Mirror 1 [EXE]*
This is from HP so you should not have any issues installing it.

As far as the other 2 devices in error can you go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

I hope the install of SP3 is not causing your sound issue. It has been known to.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

technically it is illegal to take a copy of xp from one machine and put it on another this is why there is an activation code and when it doesn't work you supposed to phone the number and do it.

OEM versions can only be sold with hardware if your not buying hardware then you must buy a retail version. Just because you have bought xp doesn't mean you own it, it means you have the right to install it on one machine.


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

For the sound device: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_103C3045&REV_1000\4&1C3D38AB&0&0001

For the usb device: USB\VID_1B96&PID_0001&MI_02\6&238EA0AF&0&0002

Tried to install the nic driver, and it says it's for Vista only

joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Oops, sorry about that!

Try this driver for the Lan
http://download.cnet.com/sp37393-exe/3000-2112_4-198618.html

The USB Device is the N-Trig DuoSense Digitizer.
The only driver I can find for XP is from Dell:
http://supportapj.dell.com/support/...7&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=17&fileid=241433

I am not sure if it will work as this is a Dell driver.
I would make a RESTORE Point before attempting to install this driver.
I would try to run the setup file. If it fails try to manually install it through the Device Manager instead.

From this model:
http://supportapj.dell.com/support/...ystemID=LAT_XT&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=
Under *Input Device Drivers*

I am not sure if the other related Dell N-Trig DuoSense Digitizer Drivers (Applications, Utilities).

The Audio controller is the Realtek Audio driver I linked you to.
Did it install?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Yes, the audio driver installed without incident. However, I had not installed .net (I had planned on skipping that), and so the audio control panel wouldn't start. (needs .net) So I installed .net, and the audio control panel comes up, but still get the same results.

joe


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Looks like the new link is also a vista driver - won't install. 

Really, the lan driver is not a big priority, as the wireless works fine, and that will be my primary means of connecting - I can boot to the vista side if I need ethernet. Also, since I haven't yet located an XP tablet edition, the N-Trig DuoSense Digitizer probably won't be missed, at least for now. 

My big worry is the sound drivers - I gota get the sound going...

Thanks,

joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

OK,
I should get the LAN to work for you, I just got to be a little more carefull and download the file MYSELF before posting it.

This should work for the LAN:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NE...-RTL810-08101-8111-8168-Driver-56581019.shtml

Give me a few to see whats going on with the sound.

Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

LAN driver installed  Haven't been able to test it with an enthernet connection, but it's out of the "other devices" category in DM.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Thats good news, the easiest driver to find and I screwed it up.
Glad it installed.

Now for the sound,
Go to the Device Manager
On the VIEW tab click on SHOW HIDDEN DEVICES
Under System Devices do you "see" a Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for HD Audio?
If so Right click on the Device>Properties>Detail Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Also give me the ID for the Realtek sound driver you installed.

I am thinking the sound issue is related to SP3, but I want to see if these numbers match accordingly.

Did the USB driver from Dell install?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

The Microsoft UAA Bus Driver ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_3045103C&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A2
but how do I get the ID for the Realtek sound driver?



> Did the USB driver from Dell install?


The DuoSense Digitizer driver? Didn't try that since I don't have XP tablet.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Ok you have the UAA driver installed for SP2 (which is what I want).
Same way as you did the UAA Driver
Is it listed in the Device Manager?
If not, the Realtek driver may not have installed correctly.
Look in ADD/Remove programs an see if it is in there. 
If so uninstall it and try to reinstall it. 

If it fails try a manual install of the Realtek driver through the Device Manager on the error Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus

If the Realtek driver I linked you to fails, try this driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...cc=us&swItem=vc-58701-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

It may also have to be manually installed


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

tried removing/installing the AC97 drivers, no good. Tried the new driver from last post, and now the realtech audio shows in the DM, in control panel > sounds & audio, Realtech HD Audio Output shows as the default device, but unless I have gone deaf, it looks like there is still no sound. Checked all volume controls, speaker setup, etc. - no dice. 

Is it time to start over with an SP2 disk?

joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Did you try a manual install of the driver through the Device Manager?

Can you uninstall SP3 (Add/Remove Programs) and try a unistall and reinstall of BOTH the UAA driver and then he Realtek Driver? 

I am not sure if it will work as you "kinda " combined this install with what you had.

There is this you could try (I personally have not had much luck):
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/no-sound-on-reinstallation-xp-sp3-fix-326014.html

Just be sure to uninstall any UAA or sound driver first.

If the above does not work can I get another EVEREST report, but this time run it on the XP install you now have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Where do I go in add/remove programs for SP3? I've looked in Windows Components and in the regular programs list - also tried finding the $ntServicePackUninstall$ folder and I have none...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Did you slipstream SP3 to the custom XP CD?
If so you can not remove it.

Did you try the registry change and attempt to reinstall the drivers?

Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Reinstalled the drivers, but what registry change?


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Oh, from the SP3 fix link..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Yes

Still want that Everest report (under XP)

Thanks
Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Ok, did teh sp3fix - now when I install the realtech drivers, I get about one second of sound, then silence. The everest report is attached...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

From your report the MODEM is not installed



> [ Unknown / Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
> ...


Did you install this driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3998680

It is a Vista Driver, but it has XP drivers.
You may have to manually install the driver through the Device Manager.

Did you go back to the registry and change it back to "300"

Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

installed the driver - set the registry key back to 300. I feel I am so close to making this work...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Did the Modem driver get installed?

ANY errors in the Device Manager?

Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

modem driver installed - no errors in DM except the N-Trig DuoSense Digitizer (the one I didn't install).

joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Don't think that has to do with your sound (the N-Trig DuoSense Digitizer).

Do you get sound with a music CD?
Do you get sound with external head phones?
Is the sound volume FULLY up?

The last thing we can try (except for doing a reload with SP2) is to uninstall the UAA driver under System Devices and reboot the computer. See if you have sound.

When you said you had sound for a second, do you still?
When exactly do you hear sound?

Bill


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*



> Do you get sound with a music CD?
> Do you get sound with external head phones?
> Is the sound volume FULLY up?


No
No
Yes

tried uninstalling UAA drivers - same results.

When I install the audio drivers manually I usually shut down the computer immediatly afterwards, and I get the first 2 or 3 notes of the shutdown wav. When I boot back up, no sound, not even at shutdown. Once I installed the drivers and I was in the control panel > sounds applet and in the system sounds, I clicked on the asterisk sound and previewed the wav. It was a short sound and I heard it, but only once. It's like you get one second of sound, and after that, nothing until you re-install the audio drivers again. Doesn't make any sound at all if I install it using the install program.

joe


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

BTW: What is the Realtech HD Audio Manager? Is it a program, or just a system service?


----------



## cjreynolds (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

Success!!!!:4-clap:

I went back to the Realtech download site and downloaded the other driver (the second one instead of the third), and it's working!

I am HAPPY!!!!!

Seriously, though - It's guys like you guys who make the internet such an incredible resource!

Thanks!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing XP on HP Touchsmart tx2 1274nr*

WHAT!
You mean to tell me you are up and running on this TX2 1274NR (with the exception of the touch screen).

The realtek site has had issues lately. Just wondering if the first file you downloaded was corrupted (it appears to be seeing the second time around it worked).

I am glad you have it up and runningray:.
Hopefully HP may come out with a driver for the N-trig Digitizer

Bill:grin:

*EDIT*- 

Do NOT use the DELL Driver for the touchscreen. It may flash the N-trig firmware for the Digitizer and render your touchscreen useless.

All the drivers have been edited in post#4, so anyone who wishes to try and install XP on this series can go for it.

If you run into issues, please post your own thread.


----------

